# Kron Gracie set to sign with UFC



## Hanzou (Nov 17, 2018)

Report: UFC looking to sign Kron Gracie, add him to UFC 233

Interesting news if true. I figured Kron would stay with Rizin and spend most his time teaching. I guess he's going all in with MMA.

Hope he does well. Between Him, Maia, Dern, Hall, Tonon, and Lee, I'm thoroughly enjoying Bjj's resurgence in MMA.


----------



## Buka (Nov 17, 2018)

This will be interesting. Do you think he'll fight at 145? 155?


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 17, 2018)

Buka said:


> This will be interesting. Do you think he'll fight at 145? 155?



My money is 155. We'll see though.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 17, 2018)

Vs CM punk?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 18, 2018)

Not sure if he can be really competitive at the higher level in the UFC.  However, time will tell!


----------

